# Iveco daily bonnet release....Please help :)



## smiles24 (15 February 2012)

Ok, so I got my little lorry and love it but went to open the bonnet this morning and I can't find the release!! So those with these please tell me where it is  

Failing this I'm going to have to ring where I got it and ask....oh the shame......


----------



## ROG (15 February 2012)

http://ivecoforums.com/index/
Is that place any help?


----------



## smiles24 (15 February 2012)

Thanks ROG but couldn't find any info on it just lots of how to fix it when it breaks


----------



## KestralK (15 February 2012)

I've got a 6.5 tonne Iveco lorry and on mine, if you open the drivers door, there is a pull handle the same colour as the surround, low down on the right of steering wheel (It is about shoulder height if I am stood on the floor looking into the lorry). On mine, you have to pull it quite hard for the bonnet release unlock.


----------



## smiles24 (15 February 2012)

Thank you, I will look there first thing in the morning.


----------



## mrhsaddler (15 February 2012)

As Kestralk says, but if when you pull it it lifts on one side only, pull it a bit harder, there are two catches on the Iveco bonnet, mine only released easily on the drivers side one then I had to pull hard to get the passenger side one free, until I `adjusted it!!`


----------



## Santa_Claus (15 February 2012)

As above. I was amused with the one I'm collecting tomorrow the owner didn't know where it was. Apparently her husband did though!


----------



## smiles24 (15 February 2012)

The dealer I got it off opened it for me at the garage and I never thought to ask, what a muppet am I! Thank you all.


----------

